# à peine = un peu plus/moins que ?



## CapnPrep

Xence said:


> On peut aussi remplacer _il n'y a pas_, dans ce contexte, par _il y a à peine_.


On peut, dans la mesure où on n'exige pas une précision absolue dans la conversation ordinaire, mais ces deux expressions ne sont pas équivalentes. Elles sont même de sens opposés :_il n'y a pas_ [*x* temps] = Ça fait (un peu) moins que [*x* temps].
_il y a à peine _[*x* temps] = Ça fait tout juste, donc un petit plus que [*x* temps].​
*Note des modérateurs :* Cette discussion a été déplacée vers son propre fil à partir de celui-ci.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne suis pas d'accord. _Il y a à peine_ signifie _un peu *moins* que_. Je me rallie donc à l'avis de Xence.


----------



## tilt

CapnPrep said:


> Elles sont même de sens opposés :_il n'y a pas_ [*x* temps] = Ça fait (un peu) moins que [*x* temps].
> _il y a à peine _[*x* temps] = Ça fait tout juste, donc un petit plus que [*x* temps].​


Je ne suis pas d'accord sur ce point : pour moi, _à peine_ signifie aussi _un peu moins que_... Si on _peine _à atteindre la mesure donnée, c'est bien qu'on reste en-dessous, non ?

edit : MC a été plus rapide que moi, désolé !


----------



## CapnPrep

tilt said:


> Si on _peine _à atteindre la mesure donnée, c'est bien qu'on reste en-dessous, non ?


C'est intéressant, pour moi on atteint bien la mesure, mais péniblement / de justesse…  Si j'avais 99 euros dans la poche, je ne dirais pas_ J'ai à peine cent euros__._ Vous si ?


----------



## zaby

J'emploie "à peine" comme CapnPrep :


CapnPrep said:


> On peut, dans la mesure où on n'exige pas une  précision absolue dans la conversation ordinaire, mais ces deux  expressions ne sont pas équivalentes. Elles sont même de sens opposés :_il n'y a pas_ [*x* temps] = Ça fait (un peu) moins que [*x* temps].
> _il y a à peine _[*x* temps] = Ça fait tout juste, donc un petit plus que [*x* temps].​





CapnPrep said:


> C'est intéressant, pour moi on atteint bien la mesure, mais péniblement / de justesse… Si j'avais 99 euros dans la poche, je ne dirais pas_ J'ai à peine cent euros__._ Vous si ?


Je ne le dirais pas non plus. Si _j'ai à peine cent euros_, j'ai cent euros ou un peu plus dans la poche.
Si_ j'ai à peine de quoi payer mes impôts_, et bien je les paie quand même intégralement.


----------



## Maître Capello

En fait, _à peine X_ est plus ou moins synonyme de _seulement X_. Cela peut donc vouloir dire _de justesse_ ou au contraire _juste pas_, à l'instar de la définition de Littré : « depuis peu, à peine, difficilement, tout juste, peu s'en faut, presque pas, tout au plus ».

Dans un contexte temporel (_à peine_ + durée), _à peine vingt secondes_ signifiera donc _*seulement* vingt secondes_, c'est-à-dire *un peu moins* de vingt secondes.

Mais si tu me dis que tu as _à peine cent euros_, tout ce que l'on sait, c'est que tu as de la peine à réunir cette somme, donc que tu as une somme juste supérieure (p. ex. 101 €) ou juste inférieure (p. ex. 99 €), mais que c'est peu pour ce que tu dois faire.


----------



## Logospreference-1

_(Je n'avais pas vu le dernier message de Maître Capello.)_

Pour tout vous dire, je me sens en peu coupable : l'usage me disait de retraduire (il n'y a pas telle durée) par (il y a)_ à peine_ (telle durée), et le sens littéral par _moins_ _de_. Pour les uns, je crois que ces expressions ne sont que des façons de dire, et en ce sens je préfère _à peine_, et pour les autres, quitte à expliquer à un apprenant du français, autant partir du sens littéral, et en ce sens je préfère _moins de_.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Pour moi aussi, _à peine_ signifie _juste assez_, donc à peine plus : _
A peine arrivé, il voulait déjà repartir_.
Le sens est _presque pas, tout juste_ — mais ça passe quand même : _ce sandwich suffira à peine à me rassasier_


----------



## CapnPrep

Maître Capello said:


> Dans un contexte temporel (_à peine_ + durée), _à peine vingt secondes_ signifiera donc _*seulement* vingt secondes_, c'est-à-dire *un peu moins* de vingt secondes.


 Je ne pense pas que _seulement_ puisse signifier _un peu moins que_... _Seulement x_ veut dire "x" (mais qu'on aurait préféré ou qu'on se serait attendu à plus que _x_).

Et je peine à comprendre pourquoi _à peine _aurait un sens différent en contexte temporel.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

tilt said:


> ... Si on _peine _à atteindre la mesure donnée, c'est bien qu'on reste en-dessous, non ?


Ben... c'est qu'on a eu du mal à atteindre la mesure, et qu'il y a peu ou pas de marge, mais qu'on y est arrivé...
_J'ai eu à peine le temps de monter dans le train; cet élève a pu à peine passer dans la classe supérieure..._?


----------



## Xence

Peut-on concilier les différents points de vue en admettant que la locution _à peine_ comporte au moins deux nuances, comme le TLF le suggère dans sa partie étymologique ?


> xives. _a peine _«tout juste, pas encore tout à fait»_ (Chevalier papegau, _7, 14 ds T.-L._)_





Que penser, par ailleurs, de ces deux exemples :

1. Il y a à peine une vingtaine de personnes dans la salle --> (Y a-t-il plus ou moins d'une vingtaine de personnes?)

2. Cet hôtel est à peine digne de trois étoiles--> (Cet hôtel mérite-t-il plus ou moins d'étoiles?)


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Il faudrait trouver des exemples où l'on peut déterminer si le critères est atteint ou pas !
Si on me dit "Il y a à peine une vingtaine de personnes dans la salle", moi je comprends que le chiffre de vingt a été atteint mais péniblement. Mais que voulait dire le locuteur...?
Si un hôtel mérite à peine ses étoiles, c'est quand même qu'il les a, même si on peut penser par ailleurs qu'il ne les mérite pas (tout comme mon élève qui passait à peine dans la classe supérieure).

Je ne suis pas assez calé pour parler du XIVe, mais toutes les définitions du Littré citées par MC vont dans le sens de "péniblement atteint, mais atteint" (Je n'y trouve pas le sens de "juste pas" attibué dans le post...?)


----------



## Chimel

Par rapport au contexte temporel qui est le point de départ de ce fil (_il y a à peine _[*x* temps]), je ne suis d'accord ni avec les uns, ni avec les autres !

Si je dis: "Ils se séparent déjà alors qu'ils se sont mariés il y a à peine six mois" (ou "il y a six mois à peine"), je comprends qu'ils se sont mariés il y a six mois, et rien d'autre. Peut-être pas au jour près, mais ce n'est pas la phrase ou l'usage de _à peine _qui permet de le dire. _A peine _introduit uniquement une nuance affective (regret, ironie...), mais n'implique pas en soi que c'est un peu plus ou un peu moins que la durée indiquée.


----------



## Xence

Sans même remonter au XIVe siècle, on peut déceler le caractère bisémique de cette locution dans une revue pédagogique du XIXe où l'on fait une nette distinction entre son sens propre (_difficilement, péniblement..._) et son sens ordinaire (_peu, pas tout à fait, presque pas, faiblement..._).


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Je suis d'accord avec l'acception affective de Chimel bien sûr, et on peut interpréter ce que dit Xence comme "à peine" = plus ou moins epsilon, une quantité négligeable.
Mais il n'en reste pas moins qu'alors _ils se sont mariés il y a à peine six mois_ (analogue au post initial) est bien différent de _ils se sont mariés il y a moins de six mois_, comme le disait CapnPrep...?
Ca n'en est pas vraiment le contraire ou l'opposé (puisque la période au-delà de 6 mois n'est pas couverte), mais c'est franchement diifférent...

Existe-t-il des exemples d'emplois d'_à peine_ où on ne peut pas l'interpréter autrement que _pas tout à fait mais presque_ ?
Les exemples abondent dans le sens de _à peine plus_, mais dans l'autre sens ?


----------



## Maître Capello

CapnPrep said:


> Je ne pense pas que _seulement_ puisse signifier _un peu moins que_... _Seulement x_ veut dire "x" (mais qu'on aurait préféré ou qu'on se serait attendu à plus que _x_).


_Seulement X_ veut en effet dire _X, mais j'aurais préféré plus, mais on aurait pu s'attendre à plus_. Comme je l'ai suggéré précédemment, _à peine X_ n'implique en lui même ni une valeur plus petite que X ni une valeur plus grande que X ; on fait seulement état du fait que X est *beaucoup plus petit* qu'une certaine référence, référence qui n'est certainement pas X mais nécessairement une valeur plus grande. C'est donc le contexte et la logique qui feront parfois comprendre _un peu plus que X_ ou _un peu moins que X_, mais assez souvent, le contexte ne le précise en fait pas.


> Et je peine à comprendre pourquoi _à peine _aurait un sens différent en contexte temporel.


Je n'ai rien prétendu de tel. Le sens reste le même, mais en contexte temporel, la logique fait souvent pencher la balance du côté _un peu moins que X_. En effet, lorsque l'on dit _il y a à peine vingt secondes_, on dit _il y a seulement vingt secondes_. On précise donc que cela s'est passé dans un temps plus court que ce à quoi l'on aurait pu s'attendre. La phrase suggère donc que le temps réel a été plus court que ces vingt secondes. À noter que je ne dis pas que c'est nécessairement le cas ; seulement que c'est ce que la phrase « laisse transpirer » pour ainsi dire. (Oui, je sais, ce n'est pas très convaincant comme argument. )


_Tu as attendu longtemps ? — Non, je suis arrivé il y a à peine deux minutes._
→ La première personne craignait que la seconde soit arrivée longtemps* avant* elle et qu'elle ait dû attendre un certain temps [= référence]. La seconde la rassure et lui dit de ne pas s'inquiéter: elle est arrivée *seulement* deux *petites* minutes avant elle. (Mais en réalité, elle a peut-être attendu 1′50″ ou 2′10″.) 
_J'ai à peine touché le vase et il s'est cassé_. 
→ On l'a touché beaucoup *moins* que ce que l'on imaginait qui le casserait [= référence], mais quand même *suffisamment* pour qu'il se casse. 
_J'ai eu à peine le temps de monter dans le train._
→ Normalement on arrive à la gare suffisamment longtemps *avant* que le train ne parte [= référence], mais la personne est ici arrivée juste à temps, donc *juste avant* qu'il ne parte. 
_Cet élève a pu à peine passer dans la classe supérieure._
→ En comparaison de la moyenne des élèves qui passent dans la classe supérieure avec beaucoup *plus* de marge [= référence], cet élève a *juste réussi* à passer. 
_Ils se séparent déjà alors qu'ils se sont mariés il y a à peine six mois._
→ Il se sont mariés il y a *seulement* six mois et ils divorcent *déjà*, alors que les gens divorcent après *plus de temps* normalement [= référence]. Quant à savoir s'il s'agit d'un peu plus ou d'un peu moins de six mois, on ne peut le dire avec certitude. Tout ce que l'on sait, c'est que cela fait environ six mois. 
_Il y a à peine une vingtaine de personnes dans la salle._
→ Il y a *très peu* de personnes par rapport au nombre attendu [= référence] ; il n'y en a qu'une vingtaine, donc peut-être dix-neuf, peut-être vingt-deux… 
_Cet hôtel est à peine digne de trois étoiles._
→ Par rapport aux attentes [= référence], cet hôtel est *minable*. Il a peut-être *quatre* étoiles, auquel cas il ne les vaut pas et en mérite donc *moins* ; il en a peut-être *trois*, auquel cas il les vaut *tout juste*. 
_Cet hôtel est à peine digne de ses trois étoiles._
→ Par rapport aux attentes [= référence], cet hôtel est *minable*. Il vaut *tout juste* ses trois étoiles.


----------



## Chimel

Maître Capello said:


> en contexte temporel, la logique fait souvent pencher la balance du côté _un peu moins que X_. *En effet, lorsque l'on dit il y a à peine vingt secondes, on dit il y a seulement vingt secondes. On précise donc que cela s'est passé dans un temps plus court que ce à quoi l'on aurait pu s'attendre. *La phrase suggère donc que le temps réel a été plus court que ces vingt secondes. À noter que je ne dis pas que c'est nécessairement le cas ; seulement que c'est ce que la phrase « laisse transpirer » pour ainsi dire.


Tout à fait d'accord avec vous au sujet des deux phrases que j'ai mises en gras, mais je ne ressens pas du tout la nuance implicite que vous indiquez dans le reste de votre message, même si vous la nuancez en précisant que ce n'est pas nécessairement le cas: pour moi, ce n'est jamais - ou très rarement  - le cas.

L'impression que plusieurs personnes ont provient selon moi du fait que beaucoup d'exemples cités utilisent des chiffres ronds (vingt secondes, cent euros...). Mais en sport, par exemple, on peut très bien dire: "il a couru le 400 mètres en à peine 44.56 secondes". Dans ce cas, il y a bien cette référence implicite à un temps qui, normalement, devrait être supérieur, mais la précision des chiffres empêche de comprendre "voire un petit peu moins". De même une phrase telle que: "Il me reste à peine 83 euros sur mon compte" ou "J'ai compté: il y avait à peine 18 personnes dans la salle".

Je ne pense pas que _à peine _puisse prendre une valeur différente selon qu'il se rapporte à des chiffres ronds ou à des chiffres précis...


----------



## Logospreference-1

Chimel said:


> Je ne pense pas que _à peine _puisse prendre une valeur différente selon qu'il se rapporte à des chiffres ronds ou à des chiffres précis...



Justement, toute la question est de savoir si l'on se réfère à un chiffre précis ou non : 
- si vous citez un chiffre précis, _à peine_ marque simplement que vous vous attendiez à un chiffre plus grand ; 
- si vous dites _à peine une vingtaine de personnes_,  vous dites toujours que vous vous attendiez à un nombre plus grand,  mais vous indiquez en plus que la quantité citée n'est qu'approximative :  ils étaient peut-être dix-huit, mais pour autant vous ne garantissez  pas qu'ils n'étaient pas vingt-et-un ;
- si vous dites _à peine vingt personnes_, vous pouvez vouloir dire trois choses : (1) soit _vingt_ est un chiffre approximatif, et on revient à la _vingtaine_ de personnes, donc soit vingt, soit un peu moins, soit un peu plus, au final bien peu de monde, (2) soit _vingt_  est le « chiffre exact maximum », et ces personnes étaient peut-être  dix-huit, en tout cas pas plus de vingt, ce qui de toute façon paraît  bien peu, (3) soit ils étaient exactement _vingt_, et simplement vous trouvez que c'est peu.

Pour en revenir à nos vingt secondes, il semblerait que les uns considèrent _vingt secondes_ comme la durée exacte maximale et que c'était en réalité peut-être dix-huit secondes, en tout cas pas plus de vingt secondes, durée jugée de toute façon très courte, et que les autres considèrent qu'il ne peut s'agir que d'une approximation, la durée exacte pouvant être un peu moins grande ou un peu plus grande.

Et pour corser la difficulté, puisque nous étions partis de _il n'y a pas vingt secondes_, ceux qui considèrent cette référence comme exacte excluent fort logiquement que les vingt secondes aient été atteintes, et en conséquence excluent la retraduction avec _à peine_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Logospreference-1 said:


> (2) soit _vingt_  est le « chiffre exact maximum », et ces personnes étaient peut-être  dix-huit, en tout cas pas plus de vingt, ce qui de toute façon paraît  bien peu


Je suis d'accord avec l'essentiel de ce que vous dites, mais pas tout à fait avec votre deuxième point. Je pense que *dans l'esprit du locuteur*, il peut y avoir en effet au maximum vingt personnes tellement ce nombre lui semble dérisoire (exemple à rapprocher de _à peine vingt secondes_ dans le sens _il n'y a pas vingt secondes, moins de vingt secondes_), mais qu'*en réalité*, il peut y en avoir aussi bien dix-neuf que vingt et une ; il ne les a d'ailleurs sans doute pas comptées exactement.

P.S.:_ Vingt_ n'est pas un chiffre, mais un nombre.


----------



## Chimel

Logospreference-1 said:


> - si vous dites _à peine une vingtaine de personnes_,  vous dites toujours que vous vous attendiez à un nombre plus grand,  mais vous indiquez en plus que la quantité citée n'est qu'approximative :  ils étaient peut-être dix-huit, mais pour autant vous ne garantissez  pas qu'ils n'étaient pas vingt-et-un


Mais c'est l'usage de _vingtaine _qui induit cette approximation, et pas _à peine_! Dans l'exemple que vous citez, il y a d'une part _à peine _qui implique qu'on s'attendait à un nombre plus grand et d'autre part _vingtaine _qui indique qu'on n'est pas tout à fait sûr de ce nombre. Mais ce sont deux idées différentes et qui ne sont pas nécessairement liées.

Enfin bon, je ne vais pas me répéter, mais je ne ressens pas les choses comme vous...


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Je pense effectivement qu'on va être d'accord pour ne pas être d'accord...
Le post initial de Xence (cf le lien au 1er post de CapnPrep) portait sur "_Il n'y a pas deux jours_, je l'ai croisé au café" vs. "Je l'ai croisé au café, _il y a à peine deux jours_".
Il n'y a là aucune notion de "dérisoire", "insuffisant", "minable" — juste l'expression d'une marge faible.
Mais par excès dans un cas, par défaut dans l'autre...


----------

